

Iphp - embedded php runtime for iOS device. - yandod
https://github.com/rsky/iphp

======
yandod
demo video is here.
[http://youtu.be/pw2LNNWyte0?t=32m](http://youtu.be/pw2LNNWyte0?t=32m)

